# What type of lighting do you use and how much did it cost?? Include pics please!



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

I am curious as to what kind of lighting(brand) everyone uses. I am also curious how much everyone's cost. I am interested in upgrading my lighting and want to know the best route to go!! Please include pics!!


----------



## Catastrophi (May 23, 2006)

I use a Jbj formosa light on my 72gallon. It has 260 watts and costs me I think about 130 from aquarium plants. I'll post pictures a bit later.


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

yes also included where you purchased your lighting from! Thanks


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I've purchase a 2x55 watt ah kit, for my tank. Best lighting option I ever bought. You can visit this thread for. I highly recommend you consider this lighting option. Total cost was around $90.

My 29 tank has a Coralife 65 watt fixture over it, and it does a good job at keeping most plants, and keeping maintenance down to a minimum. $65

-John N.


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

I would definitely go with those guys if I wasnt trying to light a 100 gallon tank. But its just way to expensive to get lighting from them to light a 100 gallon tank. I want about 2.6 wpg.


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

What about this? http://cgi.ebay.com/48-inch-retro-fi...ayphotohosting


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

i dont got pics of them up yet.. but i DIYed myself 2 sets of 2x39 watt T5HO lights in nice aluminium casings (these came from old PC light casings with leg mounts). All are using Osram parts. Cost is about $160 for entire project.


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

well i have some good reflectors like the ones from ah supply and was wondering if i could just some how use those and buy the bulbs and whatever else i needed??


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

what about these:

http://www.aquabuys.com/miva/mercha...ght_4x65_48&Category_Code=d2&Product_Count=13

https://www82.safesecureweb.com/web...en=PROD&Product_Code=CU01606&Category_Code=SR


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

What is your budget and what are expectations in regards to output? Those seem to be the two most logical questions to ask yourself before soliciting advice from the forum. Otherwise, we're just shooting in the dark, too. Good luck.


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

well my budget is not over $250 and im shooting for about 220-300 watts.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

rachpreach said:


> well my budget is not over $250 and im shooting for about 220-300 watts.


PC fluorescent, fo' sho', then... Pics? Most everybody here uses them, so the look should be somewhat standard. A Coralife 4 X 65w would fit your requirements in terms of budget and output. Good luck.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

I went 2 of the 260W PC 48" lights for my 240G.
http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=13
You might check with them to see if they substitute bulbs. It was noisy initially but is quiter now.


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

wiste...i dont think i can have anything like that because i have a canopy so i need something that can be screwed into the canopy top.
I was thinking of just going with ah supply 3x96 watts. My total will be just under $300 though


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

rachpreach said:


> My total will be just under $300 though


You want to play, you got to pay... All said and done, My twin MH pendants ran me about $600. Was it a lot of $$$? Sure. Has it paid off? Absolutely. Would I do it again? Already picked up a third one locally from Craigslist! Can only speak for myself, but I'd rather bite the bullet on the front end to have what I really want than spend time rigging and cobbling together stuff while my tanks might/ might not get by in the meantime. Your priorities and wallet are your own, of course. Good luck in any event.


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

Rach-

How much of a DIY'er are you?

You can piece together a system similar to the AHSupply kits for less. But, if you value your time, it might be better to spend a little extra and go with the AHSupply kits.


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

well i was told on another post that the 3x96 watt kit from ah wont work very well because each fixture is only 3ft long and my tank is 5ft. ??????


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

rachpreach said:


> well i was told on another post that the 3x96 watt kit from ah wont work very well because each fixture is only 3ft long and my tank is 5ft. ??????


Stagger them and buy good reflectors.


----------

